# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Πληγή στο ράμφος...

## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα, σήμερα που πήγα να δω τα μικρά αν κοιμούνται, είδα τη μικρή να κάθεται στον πάτο του κλουβιού. Φοβούμενη δυστοκία την πήρα στο δωμάτιο στη ζέστη του aircondition και της έβαλα πάλι δεξτρόξη. Όταν την έπιασα όμως, είδα αυτό κάτω από το ράμφος της:



Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να είναι να πω την αλήθεια. Όταν πηδάει από κλαδί σε κλαδί μου φαίνεται και ασταθής ενώ πριν λίγο πήγε να πέσει από το κλαδί όταν προσπάθησε να καθαριστεί. Σαν να έχει βάρος να την τραβάει προς τα πίσω, δεν ξέρω....

Επίσης, παρατήρησα στο σουπιοκόκκαλο της αυτό:

----------


## jk21

δειχνει τραυματισμος αλλα ειναι περιεργο το μερος που τον εχει .Ειναι επιφανειακη χρωματωση ή ειναι σκαμμενο το ραμφος ;

να δεις λιγο και την κοιλια του μηπως υπαρχει και κατι αλλο ασχετο; 

αν η ασταθεια συνεχιστει ,καλα ειναι να δωσεις καποια αντιβιωση για καλο και κακο .Εχεις καποια σπιτι;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εμένα για τραυματισμός μου φαίνεται, δεν ξέρω αν είναι επιφανειακό. Θα το κοιτάξω το πρωί με το που ξυπνήσει γιατί τώρα είναι κουρνιασμένη στο δωμάτιό μου με τη ζέστη και το φως τελείως χαμηλωμένο. 

Την κοιλιά την κοίταξα για να δω αν είχε την ίδια εικόνα με την άλλη φορά που είχε ξανά δυστοκία, δεν μου φάνηκε κάπως αλλά θα την βγάλω και αυτή φωτογραφία αύριο το πρωί.

Βασικά πιστεύω πως η αστάθεια οφείλεται στο αυγό που πάλι δυσκολεύεται να βγάλει για κάποιο λόγο. Από την ώρα που την κατάλαβα της έδωσα λίγο υγρό ασβέστιο στο στόμα (1-2 σταγόνες), ήπιε δεξτρόζη, έφαγε αυγό και της έχω στο νερό το υγρό ασβέστιο με βιταμίνη (μου είχες πει δοσολογίες την προηγούμενη φορά). Από τότε μου φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερα στο θέμα της αστάθειας, κούρνιασε στο ψηλό κλαδί για την ώρα και θα πάω ξανά να την τσεκάρω σε λίγο να δω αν είναι ακόμα εκεί.

Αντιβίωση έχω της tabernil, doxiciclina.

Για τον τραυματισμό στο ράμφος θέλω να τσεκάρω μια σκέψη που μου ήρθε....Μήπως φταίνε οι καινούργιες ταίστρες που έχουν εδώ και λίγο καιρό, βέβαια ο αρσενικός δεν έχει κάτι στο ράμφος του.

----------


## jk21

να δουμε τις ταιστρες

αν υπαρχουν ιχνη αυγου ,τοτε ειναι δεδομενο οτι ενισχυεις ξανα στο στομα με ασβεστιο αλλα και στην ποτιστρα ,την εχεις σε εντονη ζεστη και δεν δινεις σε καμμια περιπτωση φαρμακο ,εκτος αν δουμε κοιλια με πρησμενα εντερα και μονο .Ειδικα η δοξυκυκλινη εχει θεμα και με το ασβεστιο ....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι θα δω και τις ταΐστρες αύριο, δεν θέλω να την ενοχλήσω τώρα!

Εννοείται Δημήτρη, τα έκανα ήδη όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις και εσύ για την περίπτωση που έχει αυγό...Αν και στατιστικά αυτό θα είναι, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι άλλο, αν σκεφτείς ότι με τη χορήγηση ασβεστίου στο στόμα + δεξτρόζης είναι καλύτερα και ανέβηκε και κοιμάται στο ψηλό κλαδί όπως πάντα. 

Αν χρειαστεί να πάρω κάποια άλλη αντιβίωση μου λες και την αγοράζω αύριο. Προς το παρόν περιμένω να δω το πρωί που θα ξυπνήσει πως θα είναι και ελπίζω να παραμείνει στο κλαδί της και να μην πάει στον πάτο...

Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν πάει και η μητέρα μου για ύπνο θα τα κλείσουμε τα aircondition (για πετρέλαιο ούτε λόγος), και δεν θα έχει πολύ ζέστη. Βέβαια είναι σκεπασμένο το κλουβί με διπλό σεντόνι και οι δύο πλευρές του καλυμμένες από τοίχο και έπιπλα...

----------


## jk21

καποιο φωτιστικο με λαμπα συμβατικη πυρακτωσεως ,δεν υπαρχει; για ημερα μια χαρα ειναι να την ζεσταινε αν την δεις κατω στον πατο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν νομίζω πως έχουμε δυστυχώς  :Frown:  Προς το παρόν είναι ακόμα στη ζέστη του aircondition και είναι κανονικά κουρνιασμένη πάνω... Άντε να δούμε πως θα ξημερωθούμε!

----------


## jk21

αν παει στον πατο ,ζεσταινει με σεσουαρ πετσετα ή μαλλινο πουλοβερ και την βαζεις εκει 


αλλα ειμαι αισιοδοξος

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι καλά λες, μπορεί να ζεσταθεί και έτσι το λέει και το άρθρο του forum....Μέσα στον πανικό μου το ξέχασα τελείως! 

Μακάρι Δημήτρη....Μια εικόνα του Αγίου Νεκταρίου την πάω παντού μαζί με το κλουβί τους όποτε έχουν κάτι...Μου φαίνεται θα τη στερεώσω πάνω μόνιμη!!

----------


## jk21

Ο Αγιος που με ειχε ταξει η μανα μου .... μεγαλωσα 9 μηνες στην μητρα της με ενα πολυποδα σχεδον σαν και μενα ....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ γεννήθηκα την ημέρα που γιορτάζει και τον έχω σαν προστάτη...Ουκ ολίγες φορές με έχει βοηθήσει σε δυσκολίες... ( Λίγο off topic, αλλά δεν πειράζει  ::  )

Ακόμα στο κλαδί η μικρή μου όπως πρέπει...Και μένει ένα 7ωρο μέχρι να ξυπνήσει και να δω πως είναι...Άντε να δούμε! Σε ευχαριστώ για χιλιοστή φορά για τη βοήθεια, θα αναφέρω εξελίξεις αύριο εκτός αν γίνει κάτι πριν ξημερώσει που το απεύχομαι!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα παιδιά, ξυπνήσαμε κανονικά ευτυχώς σήμερα...Δηλαδή αυτή ξύπνησε, γιατί εγώ δεν κοιμήθηκα......

Κατά τις 4:30 το βράδυ την άκουσα να φτερουγίζει και πήγα να δω, ήταν στον πάτο αλλά ανέβηκε κανονικά και πέρασε το υπόλοιπο βράδυ στο ψηλό κλαδί. Σήμερα δεν είναι χάλια σε καμία περίπτωση, αλλά δεν τη λες και καλά τελείως. Ακόμα έχει μια σχετική αστάθεια και αυγό δεν έχει βγει...Είναι δυνατόν να είναι τόσες ώρες μέσα της και αυτή να έχει ακόμα διάθεση να μιλήσει με τον αρσενικό; 

Έβαλα άσπρο χαρτί να δούμε κουτσουλιές και σε λίγο θα βγάλω φωτογραφία της κοιλιάς της.

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα και περαστικά

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Στέλιο! 

Λοιπόν, φωτογραφία κοιλίτσας: Εμένα από κοντά μου φαίνεται στρογγυλή πάντως, όπως τη μέρα που είχε πάθει δυστοκία και βλέπω και λίγο το συκώτι κλασσικά να προβάλει....Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο...





και κουτσουλιές (μια φωτογραφία είναι ίδια, απλά με φλας και χωρίς φλας, δεν ξέρω ποια από τις δύο βολεύει καλύτερα):









εχθές το βράδυ είχε φάει αυγό και δύο μέρες τους έδινα μηλόξυδο με το νερό τους, σε περίπτωση που έχει κάποια σημασία για τις κουτσουλιές.

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά Ellune να μην είναι τίποτα εύχομαι. Αχ λαχτάρα βρε Κωνσταντίνα...ευτυχώς που την είδες χτες.

Μα πως μπορεί να έκανε τέτοια πληγή?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν έχω ιδέα, πραγματικά....Προς το παρόν ας συνέλθει από το πιθανό αυγό και θα δούμε και την πληγή...!

----------


## Silvia1990

Περαστικά στην Ellune! Τόσο πολύ θέλει να γίνει μαμά! Να μην είναι τίποτα σοβαρό εύχομαι!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάτι , αλλά ελπίζω η μικρούλα να είναι καλά !!
Περαστικά και υπομονή βρε Κωνσταντίνα .. όλα καλά θα πάνε!!!

----------


## wild15

Περαστικα!Ευχομαι να μην ειναι τιποτα!

----------


## mixalisss

εύχομαι να είναι περαστικά της

----------


## jk21

Δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει αυγο ,παρα μονο την προβολη του συκωτιου 

Μην δινεις μηλοξυδο αν περιμενεις αυγα 

οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι διαρροια ,απλα εχουν αρκετα υγρα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άρα γιατί έχει αυτή την αδιαθεσία αν δεν έχει αυγό; Το πρόβλημα με το συκώτι το έχει από καιρό το συγκεκριμένο μικρό (ίσως να το θυμάσαι που έχει αναφερθεί κατά καιρούς), και δεν την επηρέασε μέχρι τώρα. 

Δεν περιμένω αυγά κανονικά, αλλά ακόμα και με τόσο κρύο και που κοιμούνται από τις 17:30 το απόγευμα και πάλι κάνει άσπορα...

Για πιο λόγο δεν πρέπει να δίνω μηλόξυδο όταν κάνει αυγά; (Δεν το γνώριζα αυτό, λες αυτό να ευθύνεται; )

Οι κουτσουλιές της πάντα έχουν αρκετά υγρά, πίνει αρκετό νερό μέσα στη μέρα από τότε που την πήρα.

----------


## jk21

Την αδιαθεσια ηθελα να την δω σε βιντεο 

το μηλοξυδο ειναι οξυ και αντιδρα με το ασβεστιο και δεν αφηνει την πληρη απορροφηση του

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω βίντεο αύριο τότε αν και όταν πάω κοντά φέρεται φυσιολογικά συνήθως...

 Ουσιαστικά, εχθές το απόγευμα την είδα δύο φορές να κάθεται στον πάτο, μετά την έβαλα για ύπνο να δω τι θα κάνει και μετά από λίγο που κοίταξα ήταν πάλι στον πάτο. Όταν την έφερα στο δωμάτιο στη ζέστη, καθόταν στο κλαδί της και όταν προσπαθούσε να καθαρίσει τα φτερά της, έχανε την ισορροπία της και ή πήγαινε να πέσει ή έπεφτε από το κλαδί. Το βράδυ τελικά, εκτός από μια φορά που έπεσε, κοιμήθηκε στο ψηλό της κλαδί. 

Σήμερα, ήταν αισθητά καλύτερα από άποψη ισορροπίας, ειδικά προς το απόγευμα. Αλλά που και που εκεί που ήταν καλά και έτρωγε, έπινε και κελαηδούσε, θα καθόταν φουσκωμένη να ανασαίνει λίγο πιο έντονα. Τώρα πάλι κοιμάται κανονικά επάνω στο κλαδί. 
Στα περιγράφω όσο μπορώ μέχρι να δω τι θα κάνω με βίντεο.


Άρα γκάφα έκανα με το μηλόξυδο άθελά μου  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σήμερα η μικρή ξύπνησε με τα συνηθισμένα της κέφια. Ουρά δεν έχει βάλει κάτω από το πέρα δώθε, τρώει, πίνει, καθαρίζεται με καλή ισορροπία πια και πριν λίγο σήκωνε και ουρά στον αρσενικό για βάτεμα (δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το καταφέρουν, έχουν χώρισμα). 

Προς το παρόν, όσο κυλάει η μέρα δεν την έχω δει ούτε φουσκωμένη στον πάτο ή στο κλαδί. Στον πάτο πάει για να βοσκήσει (όχι ότι φτάνει κάτι, απλά χοροπηδάει και κοιτάει τους πεσμένους σπόρους), και τσουπ πάλι πάνω στα κλαδιά. 

Την παρακολουθώ στενά για οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή, αλλά νομίζω ο Άγιος Νεκτάριος το έκανε πάλι το θαύμα του. 

Έχω τραβήξει και ένα βίντεο από το πρωί, μόλις που είχε ξυπνήσει αλλά δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό της κατάστασης που ήταν πριν 1 μέρα. 

*Με την πληγή στο ράμφος τι να κάνω;* Είδα τις ταΐστρες και δεν νομίζω να οφείλεται εκεί. Μπορώ βέβαια να τις αλλάξω για να δούμε αν θα περάσει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ελπίζω το μικρό σου να γίνει καλά !
Πάντως η Κίκα όποτε είναι να κάνει αυγά .. είναι τελείως σε χάλια κατάσταση ... όπως τα περιγράφεις και εσύ αλλά πάντα μετά γίνετε περδίκι !!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν έχει βγάλει αυγό Μάριε, δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν αυτό τελικά, απλά εμένα το μυαλό μου πήγε κατευθείαν εκεί. Αν είχε αυγό από προχθές το βράδυ και δεν το είχε βγάλει ακόμα...δεν θα ήταν εδώ τώρα. 

Νομίζω πως την πείραξε το μηλόξυδο για να είμαι ειλικρινής, παρόλο που τον αρσενικό δεν τον ενόχλησε. 

Το θέμα τώρα είναι η πληγούλα της.

----------


## xrisam

Ωχ βρε Ελούν το μυαλο σου στο "κοκό" πάλι....πολύ θερμή η μικρή σου Κωνσταντίνα....

Η πληγή δείχνει να θρέφει?

----------


## CreCkotiels

δεν νομίζω πως θα κλείσει η πληγή στο ράμφος της ... απλά πιστεύω πως μπορεί να μείνει σαν ουλή !!!
Με το που το είδα θα σου πώ τί σκέφτηκα και τί θα έκανα εγώ ώς πρώτη κίνηση (μπορεί να λέω βλακίες!!!!!)
Θα της έβαζα ασβέστιο στο νερό της και θα καθάριζα την πληγή με ένα μπαμπάκι βρεγμένο με καθαρό ορό (φυσικά δάκρυα) και θα της έβαζα λίγο πεταντίν αρεωμένο  !!!
Μπορεί κάτι από αυτά που είπα να είναι ανοησίες και ζητώ συγνώμη αν όντως είναι ... απλά προσπαθώ να βοηθήσω !!!!
και δές και αυτό : http://www.greekbirdclub.com/archive...p/t-44409.html

----------


## CaptainChoco

*Νομίζω* πως γίνεται σαν κακάδι ας πούμε και θα φύγει γιατί σήμερα που το κοίταξα (χωρίς να την πιάσω βέβαια), μου φαίνεται να "εξέχει" λίγο από το υπόλοιπο επίπεδο του ράμφους της.

Δεν μοιάζει όπως στο καναρινάκι της φωτογραφίας, απλά φαίνεται σαν πληγούλα που έχει αρχίσει να κλίνει νομίζω. Ασβέστιο στο νερό της έχει από εχθές, σκέφτηκα να της το καθαρίσω κάπως αλλά φοβάμαι εκεί που είναι μην βάλω κάτι υγρό και το φάει γιατί είναι και χαζή  :: 

Ας δούμε τι θα πει και ο Δημήτρης, λογικά κάποιος καθαρισμός χρειάζεται πάντως..

----------


## xrisam

Ε τοτε επουλώνεται...

----------


## jk21

αν γινεται κακαδι ,με πολυ μαλακη κινηση ,θα κανεις μια επαλειψη με οξυζενε .Αν δεν φυγει το αφηνεις ως εχει .Αρκει αυτο 


δεν φταει σε κατι το μηλοξυδο ,παρα μονο αν ειχε αυγο και τραβουσε την απορροφηση ασβεστιου .Με δεδομενο οτι δεν υπηρχε ,αρα και αυτο ειναι αθωο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει, θα κάνω αυτό με το οξυζενέ λοιπόν! 

Τότε τι στο καλό την έπιασε; Τι να πω, αφού είναι καλά τώρα....

Πραγματικά σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ παιδιά, ειδικά εσένα Δημήτρη (κάθε φορά στο λέω), αν δεν είχα και εσάς δεν ξέρω πως θα την έβγαζα κάθε φορά που κάτι μου πάθαιναν τα μικρά μου!

----------


## mparoyfas

διαβαζοντας το θεμα και παρατηρωντας την αθώωση του μυλοξυδου το μυαλο μου παει σε ελαφρια διάσειση , ενα χτυπημα στο κεφαλι με συνεπεια ισως τον τραυματισμο της στο ραμφος απο κατι που δεν μπορω να υπολογισω αντικειμενο, ισως κλαδακι που χτυπηθηκε υπο περιεργη γωνια ισως , με συνεπεια την έλλειψη ισοροπιας και αδιαθεσιας.
Οπως και να εχει αφου τελος καλο ολα καλα οπως ολα δειχνουν τα υπολοιπα περισσεύουν.

----------


## jk21

Δεν αποκλειεται και οτι ειπε ο Μανος 



θα κανω και ενα μικρο off topic , σε θεμα του ισως πιο ενθερμου μελους του φορουμ αυτο το διαστημα 

Λες αν δεν ειχες εμας και ειδικα εμενα .....

Να πω και γω με το μερος μου , αν και εδω μου εφτανε καθε τοσο αυτο τον καιρο και το γυρνουσα πισω παροτι φορτισμενος ,

οτι 

 αν δεν υπηρχαν μερικες δεκαδες μελων σαν και σενα ,που αγαπουν ακομα το φορουμ και τα πουλια πραγματικα 

 αν δεν υπηρχε ο Ηλιας και ενα ακομα ατομο που παντα μετρουσε η γνωμη του για μενα 

 αν δεν υπηρχαν τα αλλα μελη της ομαδας να μου δειξουν ποσο πολυ θελουν το φορουμ ενεργο ,οσο και αν αυτα θελουν αλλα δεν μπορουν να βοηθησουν  οσο παλιοτερα λογω εκτακτων συνθηκων (χαιρετισματα επ ευκαιρια απο τον Δημητρη το lagreco69 ) 

ημουν ετοιμος να σηκωσω λευκη σημαια  .... 

Συνεχιζουμε αλλα συνεχιζουμε μονο ετσι οπως ειπες : αν εχουμε ο ενας τον αλλον ! εγω μονο ετσι μπορω να λειτουργησω .Σαν ομαδα ,σαν παρεα !!!

Τα υπολοιπα στην πιτα ....  

Ξανα στην πιτσιρικα που θα γινει μια χαρα !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Να σου πω Μάνο, τέτοια μούρλα που κουβαλάει αυτή, δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση να πήγε και να κοπάνησε κάπου. Άντε να φτιάξω τη μεγάλη τη κλούβα να την βάλω μέσα να αλωνίζει, να γίνει και μαμά επιτέλους! 

Πάντως σήμερα όλη μέρα ακούω τη φωνούλα της και πηδάει πέρα δώθε και κάνει τα κλασσικά ακροβατικά με περίσσια χάρη και ευστάθεια!  ::  Με αυτό το μικρό συνέχεια πάει και έρχεται η ψυχή μου αλλά χαλάλι της, ας είναι αυτή καλά και ας μένω άυπνη εγώ να την τσεκάρω κάθε λίγο! 

Δημήτρη, ούτε να σκεφτείς να σηκώσεις λευκή σημαία, μην νομίζεις ότι μου περνάει απαρατήρητο ότι μπαίνεις στις 1 το βράδυ και γεμίζουν τα Νέα Μηνύματα από δικά σου ποστ που απαντάς σε όλους με τη σειρά, γιαυτό στο λέω, αν δεν είχαμε και σένα  :winky:   Ναι τα λέμε στη πίτα!!  :Big Grin: 

Αν έχω κάποια εξέλιξη από την μικρή κασκαντέρ μου θα την αναφέρω!  ::  Είναι υπό στενή παρακολούθηση!  :Character0005:

----------


## xrisam

Πες τα Κωνσταντίνα!!

Το έχω ξαναπεί για τον Δημήτρη...... 

τύφλα να έχει ο Dr. House....



Sorry για το off topic...... :Sign0006: 


Χαίρομαι που είμαι οκ το κοριτσάκι σου Κωνσταντίνα...ε σου βγήκε λίγο κασκαντέρ οπως λές και εσυ τι να την κάνουμε βράζει το αίμα της!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κωνσταντίνα τι να πω ... πέρασες άσχημες νύχτες σε καταλαβαίνω αλλά πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι της πήρες τον άντρα , τις έκοψες τους έρωτες κάπου έπρεπε να εκτονωθει!!
Για τον κ.Δημητρη τώρα ... με κάτι τέτοιες ανακοινώσεις πεθαίνει ο κόσμος από καρδιά! Ελπίζω να ήταν αστειάκια αυτά ! Επι της ευκαιρίας να πω οτι δεν θέλω να φύγει κάνεις ... γιατί έτσι χάνω φίλους μου ! :Icon Rolleyes:  
 ::  :wink:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είπα να μην κάνω ξεχωριστό θέμα μιας και πρόκειται για το ίδιο πουλάκι. Η μικρούλα είναι μια χαρά, η πληγή στο ράμφος έκλεισε τελείως και το κακάδι έφυγε μόνο του. 

Παρατήρησα ότι φαίνονται πιο έντονα οι φλεβίτσες στα ποδαράκια της. Από την αρχή του ποδιού μέχρι και τα νύχια. Είναι κάτι αυτό ή απλώς διαφέρει από πουλάκι σε πουλάκι;

Δύο φωτογραφίες αν και όχι πολύ καθαρές, πιστεύω όμως μπορείτε να δείτε λίγο αυτό που εννοώ!

----------


## jk21

δεν μου φαινεται κατι εντονο ,αλλα δεν ειμαι απολυτος .Εχω μελανινικα πουλια με δαχτυλα πιο σκουρα και δεν μπορω να εχω ασφαλη αποψη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Υποθέτω πως αφού δεν την ενοχλεί δεν θα είναι και κάτι, απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση η διαφορά με τον αρσενικό που δεν φαίνεται. Αλλά εκείνη έχει πιο λεπτά ποδαράκια έτσι και αλλιώς!

----------


## xrisam

Δεν φαίνεται κάτι...μήπως ηταν ετσι πάντα?

----------


## mparoyfas

είχα πουλακι (εδω ειναι σε μελος του φορουμ ακομη) που το ενα ποδι ηταν μελανικο και το αλλο διαφανο με συνεπεια σε συνθήκες εντονου φωτισμου και υπο γωνια διαθλασης του φωτος πανω στο ποδι να φαίνονται ολα πεντακαθαρα , δεν ειδα κατι που να με ανησυχεί.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν θυμάμαι Χρύσα αν το είχε από πριν έτσι! Όντως Μάνο, υπό φωτισμό φαίνεται περισσότερο!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Και εμένα στα καναρίνια σε κάποια με άσπρο πόδι έτσι είναι φαίνεται η φλεβιτσα!
Και στα zebra finches αν και είναι πιο έντονο κόκκινο το πόδι τους  ... φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο !!
Εσύ τι φοβάσαι ότι μπορεί να είναι? 
Δεν νομίζω να έχει κάτι ... Απλά μάλλον δεν το είχες παρατηρήσει ή απλά η δική σου συχνά είναι σε οίστρο και μύτη πόδια κοκκινίζουν ... Απλά δεν φαινόταν! 
Όλα οκ πιστεύω!  :winky:   :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να είναι γιατί δεν φαίνεται να την ενοχλεί κάτι για να υποθέσω  ::  Οπότε μάλλον δεν είναι κάτι!

----------

